# High calorie snacks



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

Need some high calorie snacks that I can quickly eat at my desk at work but cant think of much...

Basically i need more calories in my diet, but my main meals are as big as i can manage!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Eat calorie dense foods so no watery foods .

Gold top milk is 800 cals per litre and easy to drink I have 3-4 a day .


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Almonds are always a favourite.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ever tried olive oil mate. 100ml in a glass of yogurt will give you 1000cals x that by 5/day and work that one out bro


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Almond nuts. High in Good fats and moderate amounts of protein too I think. I used to eat them all the time. Haven't in a while though, but they are good and cheap.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Peanuts and peanut butter are good


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Cake


----------



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

vetran said:


> ever tried olive oil mate. 100ml in a glass of yogurt will give you 1000cals x that by 5/day and work that one out bro


Sounds absolutley disgusting ! but i'll give it a go..

- - - Updated - - -



ewen said:


> Eat calorie dense foods so no watery foods .
> 
> Gold top milk is 800 cals per litre and easy to drink I have 3-4 a day .


Tesco website....gold top milk, 1ltr, 230 cals per 100ml, 2300 calories a bottle that cant be right?!


----------



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Peanuts and peanut butter are good


I saw a guy have peanut butter on rice cakes?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

KitchenGuy said:


> I saw a guy have peanut butter on rice cakes?


Good example there of a high cal snack  tastes nice tooo


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

vetran said:


> ever tried olive oil mate. 100ml in a glass of yogurt will give you 1000cals x that by 5/day and work that one out bro


500ml of olive oil a day ? WTF you want a heart attak? lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

KitchenGuy said:


> *Sounds absolutley disgusting ! but i'll give it a go..*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Tesco website....gold top milk, 1ltr, 230 cals per 100ml, 2300 calories a bottle that cant be right?!


you wont taste it mate in yogurt believe me


----------



## Kray (Sep 5, 2012)

vetran said:


> ever tried olive oil mate. 100ml in a glass of yogurt will give you 1000cals x that by 5/day and work that one out bro


is this safe to consume on a regular basis??


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

HodgesoN said:


> 500ml of olive oil a day ?* WTF you want a heart attak? lol*


well if it worries you then dont do it lol


----------



## Kray (Sep 5, 2012)

just found this....

One tbsp. of extra virgin olive oil has 120 calories. One tbsp. has 14 g of fat, which is 22 percent of the recommended daily limit of fat, and 10 percent of the recommended daily limit of saturated fat.

think ill just have a block of lard instead! hahaa:lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Walnuts.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

vetran said:


> well if it worries you then dont do it lol


its about 500g of fats lolllllllllllllllll

- - - Updated - - -



vetran said:


> well if it worries you then dont do it lol


surely your not doing this are you ?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Kray said:


> *is this safe to consume on a regular basis??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> i actually asked this q 2 years ago but dident get a def answer mate


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

HodgesoN said:


> its about 500g of fats lolllllllllllllllll
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

KitchenGuy said:


> Sounds absolutley disgusting ! but i'll give it a go..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Tesco website....gold top milk, 1ltr, 230 cals per 100ml, 2300 calories a bottle that cant be right?!


Wish it was I've not looked but let me know if it is right .

Most I've seen is 81 cals per 100ml


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Olive oil in shakes is a good one, 1 table spoon is 100kal if I remember rightly, bang it in with your shake and kneck it


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

vetran said:


> Yeah tuna and orange is disgusting!! I still feel sick just thinking about it


----------

